# The 5-Minute Guide to Picking a Training Program



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)

The 5-Minute Guide to Picking a Training Program by Marc David In order to pick the best training program for you, several factors need to be considered. Is the program specific to your goals? Does it take into consideration your body???s individual differences? Warning: Don???t buy a weightlifting program until you???ve answered the following seven [...]

*Read More...*


----------

